# Canon W-E1 Wifi Adaptor To Work on Various Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2016)

```
Northlight has been told that the upcoming Canon W-E1 SD card style wifi adaptor will work on various Canon DSLRs. You can expect different levels of functionality depending on which DSLR you use the adaptor with.</p>
<p>We imagine there will be firmware updates coming quite soon after the announcement of the new accessory for supporting DSLRs. We had been told previously that a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-related-announcements-coming-for-photokina/">firmware update was coming for the EOS 7D Mark II</a>, but we’re not  sure if there’s going to be any features added beyond bug fixes and support for the W-E1.</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2016)

That would be a nice feature, if provided to all cameras possible. 
I am not so much into WiFi, but to offer a cheaper solution than what's possible today to all needing and wanting it would be a real good thing.

If included into a camera it's of course better, but only if you can switch it off (with full disconnection to power supply) and control the power consumption in that way.


----------



## photojoern.de (Aug 5, 2016)

WiFi functionality with an improved Android and Apple App would be great. It could also use the geo-information from the phone to tag the location when connected. For landscape shots from a tripod, you could use the phone as a remote control, including timelapse and bulb shots longer than 30 seconds. For some of the photographers in the news business, or social media addicts, one could quickly post and send jpegs from the phone to instagram, facebook and alike, or classic e-mail.

All in all this should be an easy fix and software upgrade for Canon and I wonder why they did not do this 3 years before. The last time I used the Android Canon Remote App with a Canon 6D about 2 years ago, the phone app was very early and basic in functionality. I did not use it much therefore, but this is certainly something that could be really nice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2016)

This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!


----------



## zim (Aug 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!



Or my 7D1, how unfair is that!!!


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Aug 5, 2016)

When I saw the news about this, my initial reaction was "cool, I'm definitely going to consider purchasing!". But, after some further thought, I was more like "Not sure if I would upload a picture from the camera straight to the web. I like to do some post first."

Do people actually upload pics on the fly like that? All my cameras are set to take in RAW format only, anyway.

The remote control capabilities would be what I'm after if I get this.


----------



## DrwMDvs (Aug 5, 2016)

Ming-Tzu said:


> When I saw the news about this, my initial reaction was "cool, I'm definitely going to consider purchasing!". But, after some further thought, I was more like "Not sure if I would upload a picture from the camera straight to the web. I like to do some post first."
> 
> Do people actually upload pics on the fly like that? All my cameras are set to take in RAW format only, anyway.
> 
> The remote control capabilities would be what I'm after if I get this.



I believe it is used as a private intranet-style connection. Where you are importing them to a device such as your laptop via a tethered mode. It's creating it's own private Wi-Fi network that you connect your devices to. But I'm not sure if you are capable of connecting to a network.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 5, 2016)

photojoern.de said:


> [..]
> It could also use the geo-information from the phone to tag the location when connected
> [..]



If you have a camera with a 'powershot' badge, you can already do that. If you have a camera with a powershot firmware, but with an 'EOS' badge, like the M3 and M10, Canon has disabled that functionality for you.


----------



## photojoern.de (Aug 5, 2016)

koenkooi said:


> photojoern.de said:
> 
> 
> > [..]
> ...


I have Canon cameras. I don´t know why there is a Powershot G7 info below my profile. I certainly did not put it there and searched through my profile here. I couldn´t find the place where to correct the subtitle of my user name.
So, currently e.g. a 5 DS R does not have WiFi functionality and it would be nice to add this in a smooth manner and with a feature richt software, preferably original Canon.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 5, 2016)

Ming-Tzu said:


> But, after some further thought, I was more like "Not sure if I would upload a picture from the camera straight to the web. I like to do some post first."
> 
> Do people actually upload pics on the fly like that?



Sure. While all the other parents are uploading blurry, grainy, crooked snapshots taken on their phones, I am (downloading and) uploading crisp, clear, bokehlicious photographs. I don't have time for post production anyway.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 5, 2016)

In this day and age, WiFi should just be built-in. Especially w/ the price tags on these cameras.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 5, 2016)

photojoern.de said:


> koenkooi said:
> 
> 
> > photojoern.de said:
> ...


The camera name that appears on your canonrumors user profile, is a ranking that changes as the number of postagensn that user. From 1000 posting, the camera in your status canonrumors will the 1DX Mark ii.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> From 1000 posting, the camera in your status canonrumors will the 1DX Mark ii.



Of course, it might change again if you get a little higher...


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 5, 2016)

Hmmm, conventional SD card as backup to / overflow from the CF card, or WiFi functionality? Decisions, decisions!! (Presuming it will support the 5DIII ...)

Actually, I'd be interested in this, if it will enable me to download images from the camera to my PC without removing the card or having to connect the camera to the PC via USB. And it would be great to be able to run the camera from the Canon EOS Utility on my laptop without the USB tether. I don't think I would ever replace my intervalometer with a smartphone for my remote control purposes, but I can imagine many applications where this would come in handy.


----------



## Fritz_us (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster.

I can share my workflow with the eyeFi Pro cards and my 7d mkII and my 5D mk III. I don't suggest this is perfect or best practice, but it works for me. I shoot RAW format to CF and JPG either L or S size to the eyeFi card depending on my need for the shoot. The JPG's are an emergency back up should the CF card fail - but a poor backup for most shoots. I could shoot RAW to the eyeFi card and move it via wifi -- but since it is going to social media -- it's a bit overkill for me, but it would work.

The eyeFi pro card (and I hope this Canon solution) has a software setting to either send every image or just protected images via wifi to the phone (or laptop) Earlier eyeFi cards sent every image....

The card makes a private wifi connection with the phone or computer. I have my camera preview the SD card and select images I want to share in real time, send them to the phone -- then to social media. I can do some minor adjustments using the Lightroom mobile app....but its far from ideal.

In studio shoots, I connect via wifi to the laptop for a tethered-like shoot. There are many eyefi and wifi horror stories on the net, I've had a few problems, too -- often in situations where there are dozens of competing wifi networks.

The eyefi Pro card is $70 for 32 gb card I'm curious to learn the features and price point of the Canon offering.


----------



## Marauder (Aug 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!



Now THAT'S what I call being proactive! LOLOLOLOL!!!! 

Well played. :


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!



just stick that WiFi SD card into an CF adapter and stick that into the 1D X / II ... it may not work due to Canon's highly proprietary firm- and software ... but ... oh well, stupid Canon.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 5, 2016)

Ming-Tzu said:


> The remote control capabilities would be what I'm after if I get this.



Me too. I only shoot RAW and it will take another 3 iterations of Wifi-standards and another 10 iterations of Canon mirrorslappers until speed is sufficient for RAW transfer. 

Toda all i want is wireless remote tethering (= liveview on a tablet) plus full scale remote control including a fully featured, user-programmable intervalometer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2016)

Ming-Tzu said:


> When I saw the news about this, my initial reaction was "cool, I'm definitely going to consider purchasing!". But, after some further thought, I was more like "Not sure if I would upload a picture from the camera straight to the web. I like to do some post first."
> 
> Do people actually upload pics on the fly like that? All my cameras are set to take in RAW format only, anyway.
> 
> The remote control capabilities would be what I'm after if I get this.



I use Canon Utilities to download from my Canon Wi-Fi cameras straight to my device, be it my pc, phone or tablet. The upload to the Canon site is used when you want to post directly to facebook, twitter, etc from your camera, or for some reason you want to store them there or use it as a pass thru. The direct posting might be useful in the very rare event where timing is a factor. Since you cannot post a textual explanation of the image at the same time you upload it, I wonder if many intentionally use it, and if they do it a second time.

My eye-fi card also downloads directly, but I cannot control my camera from a tablet or other device, just download.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Ming-Tzu said:
> 
> 
> > The remote control capabilities would be what I'm after if I get this.
> ...


+2

this could be a very interesting product... and with firmware updates on other models to enable the remote control functions on those other models, could soon spread through a lot more of the Canon lineup than just the 7D2.......


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/816112-REG/Digieffects_SDXCF_Extreme_SD_HC_XC_to_CF.html


----------



## johnhenry (Aug 7, 2016)

I like how they just do bug swats for "upgrades" of their cameras firmware most times.

Only the last 7D upgrade got any real stuff, like the in camera edits, rating etc


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 7, 2016)

photojoern.de said:


> WiFi functionality with an improved Android and Apple App would be great. It could also use the geo-information from the phone to tag the location when connected. For landscape shots from a tripod, you could use the phone as a remote control, including timelapse and bulb shots longer than 30 seconds. For some of the photographers in the news business, or social media addicts, one could quickly post and send jpegs from the phone to instagram, facebook and alike, or classic e-mail.
> 
> All in all this should be an easy fix and software upgrade for Canon and I wonder why they did not do this 3 years before. The last time I used the Android Canon Remote App with a Canon 6D about 2 years ago, the phone app was very early and basic in functionality. I did not use it much therefore, but this is certainly something that could be really nice.


Current Canon app for Android and Apple is not user friendly so, it should come with better application functionalities and with a firmware to the camera bodies. I wasted my money with an EyeFi card and I don't want to waste in another deficient Wifi card. I hope my 5D Mark III is compatible


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 7, 2016)

johnhenry said:


> I like how they just do bug swats for "upgrades" of their cameras firmware most times.
> 
> Only the last 7D upgrade got any real stuff, like the in camera edits, rating etc



IIRC, if the new firmware contains just bug swats, Canon calls it an update.

You get those updates for free, regardless of whether its just bug swats, or whole new functionality, so what do you care what Canon calls them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2016)

johnhenry said:


> I like how they just do bug swats for "upgrades" of their cameras firmware most times.
> 
> Only the last 7D upgrade got any real stuff, like the in camera edits, rating etc



Because manual audio gain for the 5DII, uncompressed HDMI out and f/8 AF for the 5DIII, f/8 AF and EC in M mode for the 1D X don't count as 'real stuff'? :


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnhenry said:
> 
> 
> > I like how they just do bug swats for "upgrades" of their cameras firmware most times.
> ...



nothing but bug fixes. Bug being, that it was not already implemented in delivery status firmware from the start in any Canon EOS launched after 2012.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > johnhenry said:
> ...



Sony's bug fix for the shutter vibration of the a7R...the a7RII. :


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sony's bug fix for the shutter vibration of the a7R...the a7RII. :



Canon's bug fix for EOS M / M2 firmware ... EOS M3 / M10 with Powershot firmware ... right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sony's bug fix for the shutter vibration of the a7R...the a7RII. :
> ...



Right. That's one reason I bought an M2 and not an M3...


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Canon's bug fix for EOS M / M2 firmware ... EOS M3 / M10 with Powershot firmware ... right?
> ...



I know from another post of yours. 
It is one of the reasons, why I did NOT buy EOS M3. Really hoping for a *WORTHY* EOS M4 sometime soon.


----------



## sulla (Aug 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!



Well, a CF WiFi Adapter could be quite possible, at least the CF-protocol talks a rather straightforward P-ATA language (CFast cards talk S-ATA), i.e. it is basically the same bus that hard disk drives with a parallel port connector implements (remember the CFs that included a tiny hard disk, the "microdrives"?) I.e. the CF-ports are designed for sending AND receiving data. Put a processor and a wifi module into a CF, update the camera firmware and anything should be possible. Probably the market for such a product is too small and SD-WiFi-cards make more economic sense.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2016)

sulla said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > This is blatantly unfair, stupid Canon. Where's the inexpensive WiFi CF card for the 1D X and 1D X II?!? Epic fail!
> ...



Hardware wise, I could see it with a CF to SD adaptor....

Software wise, same as the 7D2..... you will need an update of the firmware to be able to use the card.....


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 21, 2016)

I guess this image proves that the W-E1 doesn't have any storage on board!

http://www.canonwatch.com/images-canon-w-e1-wifi-adapter-bg-e20-battery-grip-leaked-cw5/


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 21, 2016)

if it works in EOS 5D3 and/or EOS M and is functionally acceptable, i will get one ... unless it requires connection to any sort of Canon "cloud" service or Canon controlled servers.


----------

